# Waders



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

After reading through a few older threads, it seems like the general consensus is boot foot breathables. Any recommendations for a reasonably priced pair that may see a couple of trips a year? I'm in the Piedmont area, closest box stores would be Academy and Bass Pro. I typically fish SENC, and don't anticipate being in the OBX any time soon. As a side note, any input on tops to go along with the waders would be appreciated. Doesn't need to be an expensive dry top, just something to deal with spray or bad weather. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just ordered a pair from these guys. Very nice waders and they are on sale. Mostly use the breathable but I also have a set of neoprene for hunting or when its really cold. I got tired of sweating my butt of in the neoprene, the breathable are way better. :beer:

http://www.hodgman.com/Hodgman/Hodgman,default,sc.html

As for a top I use a Grundens Brigg 44 jacket. Bulletproof jacket and will keep you dry and blocks the wind like no other. It can be a little heavy and hot if its warm out. You could always go with the white Grundens which are a lighter weight jacket.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Cabelas waders are tough as nails, the store brand canvas. Went through allot of junk with mine


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cabelas Dry Plus waders are pretty nice.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Hodgemans are GARBAGE.. Spent 5 Years sending at least 2 pair back every year. Could not even get a Whole Trout Season out of them without them Leaking around the boot. Even had a Boot Blow out after 4 Months.. Pure and Utter Garbage..Simms and Orvis are the way to go... JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

My Snowbee's have held up great..


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I heard great things about the LL Bean waders and ordered a pair. To be honest I haven't used them yet but they appear very good quality. They aren't the cheapest but seem reasonable and the warranty is great.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have LL Beans that have been great for 5 years. 

Got a little water in the stockingfoot this weekend after wading waist deep for about an hour. Bad seal somewhere near the crotch, but not unbearable. I didn't even notice until I had been in the water for a while and wouldn't be affected walking the surfline. 

They have been great and have gotten more than my money's worth. Not sure whether I am going to ask for a new pair under lifetime warranty or just pay up for a new pair.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

JAM said:


> Hodgemans are GARBAGE.. Spent 5 Years sending at least 2 pair back every year. Could not even get a Whole Trout Season out of them without them Leaking around the boot. Even had a Boot Blow out after 4 Months.. Pure and Utter Garbage..Simms and Orvis are the way to go... JAM


Well that had to suck. Mine are going strong, knock on wood. No doubt that Simms makes some nice gear, but $800 for a pair of waders.


----------



## LeeBob (Mar 24, 2013)

If you can't afford Simms/Orvis, etc Guide quality breathables, just go with a neoprene set and plan on buying a pair every 2-3 years. Just purchased a pair of the Frogg Toggs neoprenes on Amazon for $98 no shipping. Gonna be hard to beat that value wise.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...I quit on the high dollar waders.....I buy the CHEAPEST BREATHABLE BOOTFOOT I can find...get me a tube of AQUA-SEAL and apply it to em right out of the box......down the leg seam and crotch and around the boot.....gets YEARS out of em this way...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 3 years into my Frogg Togg breathables. Still going strong. Went 4 years with my Simm's stocking foots before the crotch stred to leak. I could repair with Aquaseal if I wanted to. I have not fished as much these last three years combined as I did the first in my Simms.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Snowbees. I have a set of Hodgemans, that look like hell. they are patched and sealed. Definitely ******* waders. I never go with them without some tube of goob to seal the leaks. maybe a time for new ones on this trip coming up.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CJS said:


> I have LL Beans that have been great for 5 years.
> 
> Got a little water in the stockingfoot this weekend after wading waist deep for about an hour. Bad seal somewhere near the crotch, but not unbearable. I didn't even notice until I had been in the water for a while and wouldn't be affected walking the surfline.
> 
> They have been great and have gotten more than my money's worth. Not sure whether I am going to ask for a new pair under lifetime warranty or just pay up for a new pair.


You've got to love the lifetime warranty they give. I have a pair myself and they've lasted for 4 years so far and been great. Use the warranty!


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Any advice on sizing? Average size I guess, 5'11, 180, size 12 boot.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would go with a pair a bit on the roomy side for extra clothes/flexibility, I use extra large so I think a large would work good for you


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> I would go with a pair a bit on the roomy side for extra clothes/flexibility, I use extra large so I think a large would work good for you


+ 1

In the breathables all you'll need is a pair of sweatpants or some underarmour and sweats underneath along with a good pair of wool socks. You'd be surprised how warm you will be in them.


----------



## LeeBob (Mar 24, 2013)

You're going to have a fit trying to find non-custom waders that fit right with your foot/height combo. I'm 6'2", size 12 foot and most waders have too much leg material (inseam way too long) so that you get bunched material around the top of the boot. Most waders cut inseams based on boot size and most are cut way too long. Look at reviews for sizing tips. Some brands are cut differently than others and may have a shorter inseam for bigger footed folks...


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I just ordered a pair of Frogg Toggs..reviews seem to be good and if they're anything like their rain gear i'll be ecstatic!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sno-bees are no longer available, best pair of waders I have owned, on my 4th season with them and no leaks, awesome waders that are no longer made... Waders are Tough, hard t find a good set these days... Go with what gets good reviews by good fishermen.. If gilly says the Frog Togs are good, I'd buy a set... JAM


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've had my Frogg Togg breathable waders for four years now and love them. They're cheaper than other brands and seem to hold up well. That said, I like the neoprene foot paired with Worldwide Sportsman Flats Booties because they're easier to store, light, and easier to wash out. The one thing to remember with breathables is you really need to keep them clean after every trip: hose them off inside and out and hang to dry turned inside out, then rightside-in. If you let them stay damp inside they'll get funky and the seals will fail.


----------

